
IE10 beats Chrome, Safari, Firefox at blocking web malware - scholia
http://www.zdnet.com/ie10-beats-chrome-safari-firefox-at-blocking-web-malware-7000015409/
======
mtgx
The source is a company who seems to have put IE as #1 in their tests ever
since IE8 days. Just saying (you can do a google search for the company's name
and microsoft).

